# ACT Sat 13 Nov - Fishing Fund Raiser (new date)



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

For those that are not heading out of Canberra on the Labour Day Long Weekend, one of the guys over on the Tacklebox Forums has organised a Fishing fund raiser on Sat 2 Oct. The funds rasied will go to the Cancer Council http://www.calltoarms.com.au/

It might be good to see a few yaks on the water.

Venue is Lake Burley Griffin and it is purely a social event with a few lures (donated by Anglers Art) to raffled. More info here http://www.tacklebox.com.au/forums/off- ... -coin.html


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

No problems.

I'm just waiting for him to confirm the end of day meeting place. It will be somewhere on the edge of the lake as the plan is to arc up a BBQ and few light refreshments.

I'll post the location here once confirmed.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

The go is to meet up at the Yacht club boat ramp at 5pm on Saturday and make a donation/show off photos of your catch etc. There will be some raffles of lures (apparently lots of lures) happening as well and then about 5:30pm move to the yacht club bar for some light refreshments.

Details Here: http://www.tacklebox.com.au/forums/fish ... #post70372


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

This event has been postponed to a date TBA due to too many people being out of Canberra for the Long Weekend.

http://www.tacklebox.com.au/forums/fish ... #post70502

I'm still going fishing anyway.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

This is back on for this Saturday 13 Nov.

http://www.tacklebox.com.au/forums/off- ... #post74006

There are a few lures up for grabs in a lucky dip for those that make a donation


----------

